# Congratulations to Jester for his 2000!!!



## Crescent

Cher Jester, 

Je viens de voir que tu as répondu à ma question dans le fil français, et en lisant ta réponse je me suis rendue compte ce qu'il te ne manquait qu'un poste de plus pour atteindre tes deux milles!! 

Je voudrais te féliciter, donc, de tout mon coeur, avec ta postiversaire!!!  
Je te remercie aussi pour toute ton aide que tu apportes sur les forums, et pour être toujours si sympa, gentil, et d'un bon humeur. Et bien sûr - pour être disposé à aider à tous et chacun qui ont besoin de ton aide! 
 Et nous espérons que tu continueras ainsi!! 

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FELICITATIONS CHER JESTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*   ​


----------



## elroy

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!*
*Du....bist*
*aber..echt*
*zu...einem*
*Grundstein*
*des Forums*
*geworden!!*
*Wie.schön,*
*mit....Dir*
*rechnen.zu*
*können.und*
*lernen..zu*​*..........................................dürfen!!..................Sprachlich*
*...........................................bist..Du...............unglaublich.*
*............................................fähig und............begabt, und..*
*.............................................darüber hinaus zeigst Du immer...*
*..............................................großartige Hilfsbereitschaft....*
*................................................und Freundlichkeit! Wenn......*
*..................................................es nur mehr Menschen........*
*....................................................gäbe, die wie Du..........*
*......................................................in so..einem.............*
*........................................................Alter..so..............*
*.........................................................gereift..............*
*..........................................................sind!............................................Weiter so!*​


----------



## Whodunit

*Für*
*deine*
*Hilfs-*
*bereit-*
*schaft, **Fach-*
*kenntnis,** Sprach-*
*bega**bung und Ge**duld*
*bist du **schon sehr oft*
*gelobt worden, **was also soll*
*ich noch sagen? **Bleibe einfach **so*
*wie wir dich **kennen gelernt **haben** und*
*ler **ne bitte weiter **so fleißig Russisch **wie bisher,*​ 
** *J*ESTER*!*​


----------



## Henryk

*Meine Glückwünsche zu deinem 2000. Beitrag. Es ist immer interessant, deine Beiträge zu lesen. Also auf diesem Wege, weiter so.  Und sei nicht so traurig wegen des Abstiegs, vielleicht gibt's ja gleich den Wiederaufstieg. *​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Jester, et félicitations !
Voici quelques douceurs pour fêter cet événement, d'une ville homonyme de la tienne et plus proche de la mienne. 
Continue de venir nous voir dans les forums français, tes questions et tes réponses y sont toujours les bienvenues !


----------



## jester.

*Crescent:* Merci beaucoup d'avoir ouvert ce fil. J'espère que tu continueras ton travail merveilleux sur le forum aussi. Et j'espère que tu continueras à apprendre le français et l'espagnol avec beaucoup de persévérance et d'habilité.


* elroy:* Vielen Dank für diesen außergewöhnlichen Glückwunsch. Wie lange du daran gearbeitet haben musst!


* Who:* Auch dir danke ich für die Glückwünsche. Russisch werde ich nur weiterlernen, wenn du noch mal was an deinem Tschechisch tust 

*
Henryk:* Danke, Henryk. Auch deine Beiträge sind immer interessant zu lesen und ich freue mich, wenn dein Name in einem Thread auftaucht. Und allzu traurig bin ich auch nicht, keine Sorge! 


* Karine:* Merci beaucoup pour ces douceurs d'Aix, quelle belle surprise ! Bien sûr que je n'arrête pas de vous rendre visite dans les forums français. Ils sont trop intéressants


----------



## Punky Zoé

*Chapeau* _*JESTER !!!*_

 _Joyeux postiversaire _

​


----------



## jonquiliser

Jester, my humble congratulations on your 2000 posts! Here's a box of sweets for ya!


----------



## geve

Tous ces posts ! Deux fois un millier ! Ben dis donc, t'es un sacré grimpeur !  J'espère que tu n'es pas complètement lessivé, qu'on puisse continuer à profiter de tes bonnes questions. Santé !


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Mein lieber Deutscher! Was kann ich noch sagen? Ich freue mich immer Dich hier zu treffen!! - kurz und reserviert - auf der typischen Deutschen Weise


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades, siempre es un placer coincidir contigo. Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## jester.

*Punky Zoé:* Merci beaucoup pour tes félicitations et le chapeau 

* jonquiliser:* Thank you very much for this extraordinary box of sweets 

* geve:* Ne t'inquiète pas, je ne suis pas lessivé  Merci pour ces belles images 

* Setwale_Charm:* Vielen Dank für deine Glückwünsche und vor Allem dafür, dass du mir in meiner Muttersprache, von der ich weiß, wie schwer sie ist, gratulierst.

* Antpax:* Tengo que devolver este cumplido. Siempre me alegro cuando te encuentro en uno de los foros. Gracias por felicitarme


----------



## DearPrudence

Ah bah, zut, moi, j'ai pas autant d'imagination que les autres 
En tout cas, *félicitations *pour ces 2 000 posts, sur tant de forums 
Et maintenant, tu es assez vieux pour boire ça  (mais doucement, hein, nous vide pas la bouteille !  On aimerait pas te retrouver comme ça )


----------



## Thomas1

Bravo, Jester ! Joyeux postiversaire. Félicitations et continue comme ça.


----------



## Jana337

*Хало Оли,

айнен херзлихен Глыквунш зу 2000 толен Байтреген. 

Яна*​


----------



## jester.

*DearPrudence:* Non, je ne viderai pas la bouteille, je serai prudent  Merci 

*Thomas:* Dziękuję bardzo. 

*Яна:* Вас фыр айн аусергевоенлишер Глыквунш!  Большое спасибо и děkuji!


----------



## tie-break

Même si terriblement en retard  je te prie d'accepter toutes mes félicitations pour cet important événement

Joyeux postiversaire !


----------



## Calamitintin

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! Einige Printen vielleicht? 
++
Cal


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jester,

és un plaer coincidir amb tu, tant en el fòrum de castellà com en el de català!

Molts records a Alemanya i salutacions des de Catalunya 

Liebe Grüsse!

La Traductora del Poble Sec ​


----------



## jester.

*tie-break:* Non, tu n'es pas terriblement en retard - trois jours ne sont pas beaucoup  Merci pour ta félicitation. C'est toujours un plaisir de te rencontrer dans les forums français.


* Calamitintin:* Vielen Dank. Obwohl ich selbst aus Aachen komme, muss ich gestehen, dass ich Printen eigentlich überhaupt nicht mag 


* TraductoraPobleSec:* Moltes gràcies. Liebe Grüße aus dem verregneten Deutschland zurück nach Barcelona


----------



## chics

Ei, Jester! Veig que estàs a tots es fòrums!!! I jo que pensava que eres només al de català... hehe. Moltes felicitats, noiet!


----------



## RIU

Apa noi, sembles d'hisenda, que ets a tot arreu...

Felicitats, com sempre, un plaer trobar-te.

RIU


----------



## jester.

*chics:* Clar que estic a tots els fòrums, jo sóc molt curiós i és un plaer llegir en moltes llengües diferentes. Si supiera escribir mejor en catalán pasaría aún más tiempo en el foro catalán 

*RIU:* Moltes gràcies per les teues felicitats


----------



## zazap

Salut Jester,
un avertissement: mon allemand s'améliore de jour en jour (j'exagère, d'année en année) et je vais bientôt enfin pouvoir écrire en allemand dans les forums allemands (sans trop avoir honte)!!! Alors tiens-toi prêt, je te laisserai pas te reposer. Joyeux postiversaire! zazap


----------



## jester.

*zazap:* Oui, je suis prêt. J'espère que nous ne devrons pas attendre beaucoup jusqu'à ce que tu nous écrives en allemand. Merci pour la félicitation


----------



## Eva Maria

Jester, 

Tan jovencito y tan sabio ya! Com t'ho fas, noi?

Congratulations and don't stop sharing your fresh young knowledge with us!

Eva Maria


----------



## jester.

*Eva Maria:* Moltes gràcies. Pero, por favor, no exageres... No soy sabio, pero me alegro de que lo digas


----------

